# Cursed primer shortage...



## Grenadier (Mar 27, 2009)

Now that I'm down to 5000 small pistol and 5000 large pistol primers, I was looking to place an order with the usual sources, only to find out...



...they're all out of stock!  

Even those cheap Wolf brand primers are gone.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Mar 27, 2009)

EVERYTHING is in short supply.


----------



## Deaf Smith (Mar 27, 2009)

Thanks to Obama and Pelosi and Reid. All this AWB talk has done it. 

Consider it the learning curve. Under Bill Clinton the AWB happened. And people now know it can really happen again.

Oh, BTW, in WW2 there was a real shortage of ammo and powder and primers. Jack O'Connor wrote about that. They really had to limit their practice.

Deaf


----------

